# Injection fellas



## ORACLE (Dec 17, 2004)

I'm gonna start to inject myself since my wife is leaving for iraq in a few months.  she normally injected me. but i was curious, i can't really get a good shot at my glutes so i was thinking about my thigh.  What gauge should i use for that?  I'm used to a 22 gauge and also were should i inject on my thigh.  i've seen pictures where they say normally where your pants pocket would be?  should i be standing or sitting to relax my leg?  which place do you find is the easiest to inject on your own?


----------



## TexasCreed (Dec 17, 2004)

go to www.spotinjections.com

i use 23g, 1 inch

i stand.  pants pocket? i hope your talking about your glutes, and not the front packpocket, i would say lower than that.


----------



## ORACLE (Dec 17, 2004)

Thanks for the site tex...do you aspirate the needle? i heard it's not really needed. I didn't do it when i had my wife injecting.


----------



## cbr929 (Dec 17, 2004)

Always apirate bro always....as for needles what tex said is great I personally use 25g 5/8 for everything


----------



## cbr929 (Dec 17, 2004)

for a quad inject go about the middle up and down and hit the outside use do what tex said Use spotinjections.com its a great site


----------



## wolfyEVH (Dec 17, 2004)

25g 1 inch.....sit in a chair.....put your hand to the side of your thigh....now touch your middle finger to the side of your knee, and stretch your thumb as far back towards yourself.  Where your thumb is, thats about where you'll want to inject.  You'll find whats the best spot after a few injections.  Remember to switch from thigh to thigh every time. like cbr said, spotinjections.com is good.


----------



## tee (Dec 17, 2004)

You can shoot the glutes by yourself, just take your time with it. I do them all the time without help. As far as injecting the quad, a good technique is to stand up, let your hand relax and hand to the side. Where the tip of your middle finger is at is a good spot to inject. I use 23g for everything unless its Winstrol thats thick. Then I use a 21 for it.


----------



## heavy (Dec 17, 2004)

Like the others said...25g 1 inch works great for quads....u can inject all over the upper and outer quadrant of your quads. You can also use 25g 5/8ths for delt injections.


----------



## DragonRider (Dec 17, 2004)

I like pecs and triceps.


----------



## ORACLE (Dec 17, 2004)

Damn Wolfy and Tee that spot is right on in both methods...i thought a 25 gauge was too thin i guess you could say for test E since it's oil based.  Now when you aspirate the needle you draw back a little after it's inserted to see if theirs blood right? and if their is you hit a vein and should redo the inject.


----------



## heavy (Dec 17, 2004)

oracle said:
			
		

> Damn Wolfy and Tee that spot is right on in both methods...i thought a 25 gauge was too thin i guess you could say for test E since it's oil based.  Now when you aspirate the needle you draw back a little after it's inserted to see if theirs blood right? and if their is you hit a vein and should redo the inject.



This is right...the quad also seems to be the place I hit the least veins in. I have never hit a vein in all my quad injects. You should be more carefull about hitting nerves...you will feel a painfull pressure feeling when your getting close to one, this has been my experience. If u do hit one, its no big deal, you get a leg twitch. Just pull out and re-inject. Also, 25g is fine for enanthate.


----------



## ORACLE (Dec 17, 2004)

ok cool....lil nervous about doing it myself but i'll try.  It's ok when you can't see it coming but damn when your doing it yourself just seems like self s&m.


----------



## TexasCreed (Dec 17, 2004)

yeah, you should ALWAYS aspirate. its a good habit.  dont worry too much, it'll screw you up.  when you inject and you hit a vein it pretty much push it back fill up with blood on its own.  but always pull back, if there are a few small bubbles don worry.


----------



## ORACLE (Dec 17, 2004)

When were talking about pinz what does these mean?  Terumo and B-D syringe. Are those just the brands?


----------



## wolfyEVH (Dec 17, 2004)

oracle said:
			
		

> When were talking about pinz what does these mean?  Terumo and B-D syringe. Are those just the brands?




yes...both are the best brands for pinz and syringes


----------



## tee (Dec 17, 2004)

oracle said:
			
		

> ok cool....lil nervous about doing it myself but i'll try.  It's ok when you can't see it coming but damn when your doing it yourself just seems like self s&m.


LOL. You'll get used to it.


----------



## pincrusher (Dec 17, 2004)

my favorite injection site is the ventro gluteal site. here is an explaination about it:
The ventrogluteal site is the primary site for individuals over seven months old because there are no large nerves or blood vessels in the area. In addition, the ventrogluteal area is usually less fatty than the buttocks, meaning that more medication is administered directly to the muscle. 
When the ventrogluteal site is used, the injection is made into the gluteus minimus and the gluteus medius muscles. The site is situated in a triangle within three palpable bony landmarks: the iliac crest, the anterior superior iliac crest and the greater trochanter of the femur. 
THe site may be located by placing the palm of the hand on the lateral part of the greater trochanter with the index finger on the anterior superior iliac spine. Then the middle fingers are stretched dorsally as far along the iliac crest as possible. An alternative method of locating the ventrogluteal sit has been developed by Rhoda Brooke through her nursing experiences with adults and chilrdren. Whith this method it is not necessary to lay the nurs's hands on th body. Rather, the individual's anatomy is relied on more specifically. In Brooke's method, an imaginary line is drawn from the top of the iliac crest down to the trocanter. Then another line, parallel to the waistline is drawn from the anterior superior iliac spine (hip bone) to join the first line. The point of intersection is the ventrogluteal site. It is important to palpte the injection site; it should feel soft and fleshy. If it feels hard, the site is likely too close to the bone and will have to be adjusted accordingly. 
An injection may be given into the ventogluteal site with the patient in a prone, supine or side-lying position. (Dugas et al., 1999, p.1153) 


This is how I locate my site: I do the injection standing up in front of my mirror. I turn to the side so I can visulize the site in the mirror as well. I then find the greater trochanter (this is the top of your femur that inserts into the hip - you can find it easily by feeling around as you lift your leg up and down a bit). Once you've located that, just find the front of your pelvis on that side and follow the ridge (iliac crest) to the back. you can use your hand to guide imaginary lines that go from the two ends of the pelvis to the greater trochanter - an upside down triangle. Once you have an imaginary triangle traced find the middle. Push down in the area to ensure it is soft and not bony. If it is soft you can inject, so swab the area with alchohol, prepare your needle - I have used as small as insulin needles (I'm lean) to as large as 22 gauge and as long as 1" 1/2. 
According to my drug guide you can inject as much as 5 CC at ONE TIME! in this site! 

Once you guys try this site you will never want to go back to doing the dorsogluteal muscle - trust me! besides the quads, once you get your landmarking down it is the easiest site to access, and the safest, and best of all it doesn't affect any major muscles involved in walking, doing legs e.t.c. 

you will feel like an injection newbie the first time you try this spot but you will fall in love with it    
here also are some pictures to help you find it.
i regularly go as high as 4ml myself with this site without any problems at all.


_


----------



## ORACLE (Dec 17, 2004)

uh...is it me or am i the only one that can't find it.


----------



## pincrusher (Dec 17, 2004)

easiest way to find the site is to take your thumb and run it along the "v" of your crotch and take your first finger and run it straight down the side of your leg.  the spot right will be right inside the v area where your thumb and finger meet.


----------



## wolfyEVH (Dec 17, 2004)

pincrusher said:
			
		

> my favorite injection site is the ventro gluteal site. here is an explaination about it:
> The ventrogluteal site is the primary site for individuals over seven months old because there are no large nerves or blood vessels in the area. In addition, the ventrogluteal area is usually less fatty than the buttocks, meaning that more medication is administered directly to the muscle.
> When the ventrogluteal site is used, the injection is made into the gluteus minimus and the gluteus medius muscles. The site is situated in a triangle within three palpable bony landmarks: the iliac crest, the anterior superior iliac crest and the greater trochanter of the femur.
> THe site may be located by placing the palm of the hand on the lateral part of the greater trochanter with the index finger on the anterior superior iliac spine. Then the middle fingers are stretched dorsally as far along the iliac crest as possible. An alternative method of locating the ventrogluteal sit has been developed by Rhoda Brooke through her nursing experiences with adults and chilrdren. Whith this method it is not necessary to lay the nurs's hands on th body. Rather, the individual's anatomy is relied on more specifically. In Brooke's method, an imaginary line is drawn from the top of the iliac crest down to the trocanter. Then another line, parallel to the waistline is drawn from the anterior superior iliac spine (hip bone) to join the first line. The point of intersection is the ventrogluteal site. It is important to palpte the injection site; it should feel soft and fleshy. If it feels hard, the site is likely too close to the bone and will have to be adjusted accordingly.
> ...




i've heard lots about that site........supposedly the best site to inject into. might have to try it next time


----------



## ORACLE (Dec 17, 2004)

oh let me get this right i start of at the base of my crotch with my thumb and have my pointer finger extended down my leg.  and as i guide it up i allow my pointer to go up and meet my thumb and i landed right infront of the main bone that runs down my leg.  so i inject in that soft spot.  Isn't there a main vein or artery near that area?


----------



## pincrusher (Dec 17, 2004)

no there is no vein or artery in that area.  the final spot your hand should be at is with your first finger directly down the middle of the side of your leg and thumb resting in the v  coming up from your crotch. there will be a soft spot right in that area.
when i inject there i stand up but shift most of my weight to the leg opposite the side i am injecting on.


----------



## ORACLE (Dec 17, 2004)

alright bro, i'm gonna try it and daggummit if i lose a leg... somehow or another i'm tracking you down...lol


----------



## pincrusher (Dec 17, 2004)

oracle said:
			
		

> alright bro, i'm gonna try it and daggummit if i lose a leg... somehow or another i'm tracking you down...lol



LOL
i have spread the injections out over about a 2" area and havent had any bad reactions other than a little more irritation at the injection site.  once you find the right spot you will probably not use any other area unless injection frequency or volume dictates it.  nothing greater than not feeling anything at all after the injection and thinking you could inject there again the next day even though you still need to wait a week before using the same site again


----------



## ORACLE (Dec 17, 2004)

that just seems like such a small area for error.  but i'm gonna try it since i only have 22 gauge 1" pinz for now.  gotta order some more.  since i'm limited on pinz for the moment till next week i'm gonna do 1 500mg shot for this week then break them up into 2 the remainder.  Gonna run back to Oklahoma for a couple days where i can buy them over the counter.


----------



## pincrusher (Dec 17, 2004)

the area of error is about the same size as the one for your glute shots. its just that it is much easier to hit because its in front of you and its easier to hold the pin steady during the injection.  just make sure you inject into the soft spot and not any area where you feel bone below the skin.


----------



## ORACLE (Dec 17, 2004)

it feels like its on my upper thigh area, kinda like if your wearing something with pockets.  The very opening of it is where i'm ending up at.


----------



## pincrusher (Dec 17, 2004)

yeah thats pretty much the right area


----------



## DragonRider (Dec 17, 2004)

I'm glad you included pictures. I didn't understand none of them big words.

Looks easily accessible.


----------



## arketekt (Jan 11, 2005)

pincrusher.....that ventrogluteal site is the best!...this is my first cycle, so i did some refresher research on injection sites and ran across your recommendation...and you're right, i love shooting it in this location. i could not imagine having to twist around in order to hit the typical dorsogluteal site. i just did my 3rd shot and have had no problems whatsoever.

thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## ORACLE (Jan 11, 2005)

Ok i was hesitating to put this picture up here because lord knows i don't need to be texascreeds wallpaper or screensaver.  But I was wondering if this is where i do the inject.


----------



## heavy (Jan 12, 2005)

oracle said:
			
		

> Ok i was hesitating to put this picture up here because lord knows i don't need to be texascreeds wallpaper or screensaver.



LMAO


----------



## pincrusher (Jan 14, 2005)

oracle said:
			
		

> Ok i was hesitating to put this picture up here because lord knows i don't need to be texascreeds wallpaper or screensaver.  But I was wondering if this is where i do the inject.


yep you got it  
just feel for the softest spot and inject there.  you might have a few veins visible on the surface to avoid but its no big deal as they are very small.


----------



## ORACLE (Jan 14, 2005)

pincrusher said:
			
		

> yep you got it
> just feel for the softest spot and inject there.  you might have a few veins visible on the surface to avoid but its no big deal as they are very small.



alright i'll give it a try on monday.


----------



## imthenextone (Jan 17, 2005)

where does it hurt less quads or butt ?


----------



## pincrusher (Jan 17, 2005)

the glutes are generally less painfull than quads but some people prefer quads cause it is an easier injection since you can sit down to do it and can see everything going on easier than a glute shot.


----------



## NorthQ (Jan 17, 2005)

Once you get used to it, glutes are no problem. Just lay all your weight on one foot standing in front of the bathroom mirror and shoot in the opposite glute. (hope you understood this one)


----------



## imdaman1 (Jan 17, 2005)

Calves are easy also.  I've never tried quads.  I like calves, delts, glutes, and traps.  I will try the new area that Pincrusher posted soon.  I use 22's and 23's for all injections - and slin pins for HCG.


----------



## TexasCreed (Jan 17, 2005)

the sofest part for oracle??? lol, i'll let someone else take that.


----------



## tee (Jan 17, 2005)

Take the weight off your leg before injecting the quad. It makes it go easier.


----------



## ORACLE (Jan 17, 2005)

TexasCreed said:
			
		

> the sofest part for oracle??? lol, i'll let someone else take that.



bro take me off your computer screen...and out of your favorites. freak


----------



## DragonRider (Jan 17, 2005)

oracle said:
			
		

> bro take me off your computer screen...and out of your favorites. freak


He wouldn't have you on his computer screen if you hadn't posted that pic of yourself in your tidy whities. LOL


----------



## pincrusher (Jan 17, 2005)

imdaman1 said:
			
		

> Calves are easy also.  I've never tried quads.  I like calves, delts, glutes, and traps.  I will try the new area that Pincrusher posted soon.  I use 22's and 23's for all injections - and slin pins for HCG.


calves, damn your a braver man than me to inject there, they friggin hurt to inject in them   traps are also something i wouldnt recommend a newbie try as there are alot of nerves in them and if you dont hit the right spot it can mess you up. my friend found out the hard way and developed a twitch in his traps for a week after hitting a nerve when doing an injection there.


----------



## pincrusher (Jan 17, 2005)

oracle said:
			
		

> Ok i was hesitating to put this picture up here because lord knows i don't need to be texascreeds wallpaper or screensaver.  But I was wondering if this is where i do the inject.


my wife is wondering if you made use of a sock in the picture  LOL


----------



## ORACLE (Jan 18, 2005)

pincrusher said:
			
		

> my wife is wondering if you made use of a sock in the picture  LOL



Nah just tell her i'm NATURALLY ENDOWED....there's NO testicular atrophy there my friend    And there's absolutley nothing wrong with good ol FTL underwear


----------



## imdaman1 (Jan 18, 2005)

pincrusher said:
			
		

> calves, damn your a braver man than me to inject there, they friggin hurt to inject in them   traps are also something i wouldnt recommend a newbie try as there are alot of nerves in them and if you dont hit the right spot it can mess you up. my friend found out the hard way and developed a twitch in his traps for a week after hitting a nerve when doing an injection there.



Nah, calves are quick and easy.  My traps are monstrous so there is plenty of room to stick.


----------



## TexasCreed (Jun 28, 2005)

im gonna try this today, so if i lose a leg as well, its all your fault pincrusher.


----------



## BrooklynBB (Aug 23, 2005)

*VentroGluteal*



			
				TexasCreed said:
			
		

> im gonna try this today, so if i lose a leg as well, its all your fault pincrusher.



Old thread, but I'm wondering - did it ever work out for sock-endowed man (I kid) or did he die or something?  It's been 8 months, so I'm assuming either:

A) It worked and he's not going to tell us it did

B) He went to Iraq with this girl

C) He died from hitting his lateral femoral artery since his picture indicated he'd be hitting the wrong spot!

I'm going to hit this myself on Saturday.  Fingers crossed.  And I WILL report back.


----------



## BrooklynBB (Aug 24, 2005)

I guess he shot himself - literally.   :sniper:


----------



## BrooklynBB (Aug 24, 2005)

Is this board dead or something?!


----------



## DragonRider (Aug 25, 2005)

BrooklynBB said:
			
		

> Is this board dead or something?!


No, Tex just hasn't been around as much lately.


----------



## Little Man (Aug 25, 2005)

seems scary.. how deep does that muscle go though? theres nothing behind it?


----------



## BrooklynBB (Aug 25, 2005)

AH ok thanks, because seriously, the picture that Tex had posted is the wrong area.  If he injected there he'd be hitting his lateral femoral artery and wouldn't have been very happy.  The injection site is more to the side, not in the front.


----------



## DragonRider (Aug 25, 2005)

sesso said:
			
		

> seems scary.. how deep does that muscle go though? theres nothing behind it?


Actually your pelvic bone is back there. If you go so deep you bend the needle on your pelvic bone, you went TOO deep.












Honestly, you could not get that deep. It is very thick there.


----------



## BrooklynBB (Aug 26, 2005)

DragonRider said:
			
		

> Actually your pelvic bone is back there. If you go so deep you bend the needle on your pelvic bone, you went TOO deep.
> 
> Honestly, you could not get that deep. It is very thick there.



I'm pretty lean, I'm not sure if what I'm seeing is the ventrogluteal site or the front of my leg.  It's a tricky area.  But I'm going to attempt it.  If I don't drop dead, I'll post within a week.  

 :smoker:


----------



## DragonRider (Aug 26, 2005)

BrooklynBB said:
			
		

> I'm pretty lean, I'm not sure if what I'm seeing is the ventrogluteal site or the front of my leg.  It's a tricky area.  But I'm going to attempt it.  If I don't drop dead, I'll post within a week.
> 
> :smoker:


It's nowhere near the front. Very much the side.


----------



## BrooklynBB (Aug 27, 2005)

DragonRider said:
			
		

> It's nowhere near the front. Very much the side.



Where the earlier poster took a picture of himself (Tex) and then it was confirmed as being the right spot, that was the FRONT of his leg, so that's why I'm asking if he did it correctly.

I agree, it's definitely the side and not the front of the leg.  I injected no problems.  NO pain.  Just a little soreness as expected.  2 ml.  Yay.   :sniper:


----------



## DragonRider (Aug 28, 2005)

BrooklynBB said:
			
		

> Where the earlier poster took a picture of himself (Tex) and then it was confirmed as being the right spot, that was the FRONT of his leg, so that's why I'm asking if he did it correctly.
> 
> I agree, it's definitely the side and not the front of the leg.  I injected no problems.  NO pain.  Just a little soreness as expected.  2 ml.  Yay.   :sniper:


Cool. I just didn't want anyone to see this post and inject in the wrong place.


----------

